# ISO Ford 3400 diesel injector pump info



## JMZWILDHORSEZ (Oct 27, 2015)

I am trying to find the injector pump timing procedure for a Ford 3400 diesel 3cly tractor it has a inline simms pump and the head bolt torque specifications and valve lash specifications


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy JMZWILDHORSEZ,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Head bolt torque specs: 90-105 ft.-lbs. First pass 90 ft.-lbs. Second pass 100 ft.-lbs. Third pass 105 ft.-lbs.

Valve gap specs (cold): Intake .015" Exhaust .018"
____________________________________________________

You really need to get a shop manual for your tractor. An I&T manual at a minimum. You can get a manual at Tractor Supply stores, Internet sources, or on ebay ($30). 
____________________________________________________

To set the timing on a Simms pump:

Set the #1 piston at TDC. Compression stroke. Valves closed. Rockers slack.

Remove the small timing window cover on front of the bell housing below the starter. Position the flywheel to 19 degrees BTDC, as indicated by marks on the flywheel.

When the Simms pump is matched to the drive gear, you will see a line on the pump that corresponds to a line on the gear. The two lines must be aligned when the gear is bolted to the pump.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

sixbales said:


> Howdy JMZWILDHORSEZ,
> 
> Welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> ...


If you follow this procedure, roll the flywheel on past the intended mark(down into the 20 degree range, then slowly work back down to 19. this insures you take all the slack out of the gear train.


----------

